# Help me identify this cable!



## thecableguy (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone recognize this? It has a SCSI male on one end, but I don’t know what the other end is? It has 29 pins (5 rows of 6, one row is deliberately missing a pin, see picture). On the cable it says “Copartner E119932 AWM 2919 VW-1 80C 30V Low Voltage Computer Cable” but when I Google some of that info, it comes up with different cables…

Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## thecableguy (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone recognize this? It has a SCSI male on one end, but I don’t know what the other end is? It has 29 pins (5 rows of 6, one row is deliberately missing a pin, see picture). On the cable it says “Copartner E119932 AWM 2919 VW-1 80C 30V Low Voltage Computer Cable” but when I Google some of that info, it comes up with different cables…

Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

whats the cable used for?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You could ask copartner via email

Copartner Tech Cor , Cable Assembly , HDMI , USB , DVI , Flat , Round , Raw Cable , Wire Cable , Cable manufacturer , Cable Supplier


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree. Nothing in the "name" has any bearing on what the cable is used for.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

threads merged


----------



## thecableguy (Dec 5, 2011)

I have no idea what it's used for. Found it in a box. All I know is SCSI male on one end and ?? on the other. Short cable, so probably some sort of a converter/adapter. I e-mailed Copartner.


----------

